# Bad weather is messing up my ride!



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear ya! I live in Oregon. Land of the wet! I have a friend that says the state flower is moss!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Well the weather was great for me today.
We chased the snow up the mountain. Several weeks earlier than most years


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I am so jealous of those who have such a wide range of trails and scenery. I just got my haflinger in February and I have been doing a ton of ground work desensitizing him to everything I can think of to keep both of us safe on our trail ride. I am hoping to finally get him out next month for his first trail ride with me but our weekends have been cold and rainy as well while the weeks are warm and beautiful. Go figure. Glad you were able to get out.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I got lucky and was able to ride twice this week before the weather moved in. We very much need the rain, but why can't it rain while I am at work?!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Not much we can do about the weather, 'cept complain about it. Great pictures!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I made the most out of today's cold, wet weather and repaired fencing. No bugs and no sweat.....just needed a good hot coffee to warm up when done! :wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Painted Horse those are gorgeous pictures!!!

Dawn, you are right - why can't it rain on Wednesday?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey keep it go a dull roar here please about the weather. We just 6 inches of snow and wet rains here after mid 70's temperatures for weeks. Stinks. And I brushed the hell out her to work out her winter coat :-( Had to stall her for the night since she was shivering so much.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor girl - hope she warms up!!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

One of our local weathermen looked up the statistics and came to a conclusion, it really does rain more often on the weekends! People, our beleifs have been vindicated.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

well that just bites.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Painted Horse, you really are starting to make me jealous.:wink:
Our weather is still pretty great. Plenty of sunshine and not too hot yet.
OP, you can come ride with us!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks so much! We have had lots of rain this year which after the drought, we are grateful for, but it does interfere with riding! I am hoping to get in a ride Sunday with hubby or friends. My cousin's horse pulled out his back and she might ride her hubby's horse that she has never really rode.

I have cakes out the wazootie this weekend - wedding and a groom's cake for Saturday, a 2 tiered cake, a decorated sheet cake and 75 cake balls for a local jewelry store's 65th anniversary and a small wedding cake for Sunday. It pays for the horses!!! So between weather and cakes I am not getting enough riding!


----------

